# This true about Tuna giving mercury poisoning??!!



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Just read that more than 3 cans a week can cause mercury poisoning!

Can this be correct? If so i`m fvcked coz am havin 5-6 a week (was even considering 2-3 a day!! :lol: )

Thoughts?...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I have around 4 - 5 a week also. Feel fine 

Have read it before, but never bothered researching it.


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I have around 4 - 5 a week also. Feel fine
> 
> Have read it before, but never bothered researching it.


First i`ve heard like....reckon 2-3 a day would be pushing it a bit?? haha

Tunas a great quick way of getting some decent protein in ya though..i swear by the stuff!


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

I actually died a few days ago from mercury poisoning. Guess I should of let you all know, my bad.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Its true that tuna will have mercury init as sadly ****e like that is dumped into the sea by some countries.

Tuna is a large predatory fish and is high up in the food chain , so little fish gets eaten by medium fish and medium fish gets eaten by Mr Tuna so all the mercury is collected as such into the Tuna.

So what I am basically getting at is that its safer to eat seafood lower down the food chain like shellfish and mackerel herring small type fish.

But sure Tuna once in while is nothing to worry about


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Apple pectin is supposed to bind mercury in your stomach, you can get it in capsules or powdered form from My protein.

Don't have any evidence to support this, just something I read somewhere ages ago and now can't remember where :confused1: think it was a good source at the time though lol

SD


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

skipjack said:


> Tunas a great quick way of getting some decent protein in ya though..i swear by the stuff!


I've read on here that the amino acid profile of Tuna is not great and as a suggestion, it was recommended to eat with a boiled egg or two.

Worth a search..


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Cliff said:


> I've read on here that the amino acid profile of Tuna is not great and as a suggestion, it was recommended to eat with a boiled egg or two.
> 
> Worth a search..


Tuna is pretty lame, it's just convenient thats why we eat it, i actually prefer Mackeral:thumb:


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

tinned salcom would be a good substitute...although it's more expensive and has a slightly lower protein content


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> I actually died a few days ago from mercury poisoning. Guess I should of let you all know, my bad.


yeah me 2 as i was doin 2 cans of tuna in the mixer with water while bulking training days "5 a week":lol:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Khaos said:


> Tuna is pretty lame, it's just convenient thats why we eat it, i actually prefer Mackeral:thumb:


Mackeral is the way forward. Good fats too! :thumbup1:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> I actually died a few days ago from mercury poisoning. Guess I should of let you all know, my bad.


You'll have to let me know what the afterlife is like.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Mackeral is the way forward. Good fats too! :thumbup1:


I agree that mackrel and salmon are both better than tuna, as Khaos mentioned tuna is just more convenient, especially as there are no bones, no skin, even pre drained cans now!

Just a thought but, surely all of these fish are equally susceptible to heavy metal posioning therefore if you eat a mixture or them or the same quantities of either or then the risks are the same. Perhaps I am missing something and it is to do with where the fishing takes place so the environmental influences on tuna are higher. I would have thought testing would be performed on batches of fish (expecially tinned sources) to ensure safety.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A friend of mine had terrible insomnia a few years ago and mercury poisoning was the diagnosis. Be ate loads of tinned tuna.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

The canning process takes the mercury out, is what I heard. Fresh tuna has a lot more risk.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

My wife's pregnant at the moment and Doc said avoid canned tuna due to high mercury content - not sure if someone would die though


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> A friend of mine had terrible insomnia a few years ago and mercury poisoning was the diagnosis. Be ate loads of tinned tuna.


wow thats interesting!! great post :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

It was very strange at the time, docs done all sorts of tests before they got to the bottom of it. He couldn't concentrate at his work and his life was really in turmoil due to cans of bloody tuna. Stopped them completely and within a week he was completely mended!

Funnily enough I used to really struggle to sleep if I had tuna before bedtime. Could be the same thing. Mind you I have so many toxins in my body that tuna is the leAst of my worries!


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_in_fish


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

so even though its exspensive should you jsut stick to tinned salmon rather than tuna ? would say 3 tins of tuna 2 tins of salmon and 4 tins of either mackerel or sardines be bad (I say 4 of the last 2 as I have 2 in one serving as they only contain around 20g protein)


----------



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have heard about the warnings aswell, however have had about 4-5 cans a week for about 2 years and 'touch wood' never experienced anything!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

well i eat 42 cans per week.thats 6 a day.have allways eaten lots of tuna and nothing has ever been wrong with me .


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_poisoning

The consumption of fish is by far the most significant source of ingestion-related mercury exposure in humans and animals, although plants and livestock also contain mercury due to bioaccumulation of mercury from soil, water and atmosphere, and due to biomagnification by ingesting other mercury-containing organisms.[4] Exposure to mercury can occur from breathing contaminated air;[5] from eating foods containing mercury residues from processing, such as can occur with high-fructose corn syrup;[6] from exposure to mercury vapor in mercury amalgam dental restorations;[7] and from improper use or disposal of mercury and mercury-containing objects, for example, after spills of elemental mercury or improper disposal of fluorescent lamps.[8]


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

"well i eat 42 cans per week.thats 6 a day.have allways eaten lots of tuna and nothing has ever been wrong with me"

Wow, now that's a lot of tuna, I'd be worried if you developed a hump on your back that started turning into a fin and started being chased by sharks!

Seriously gymaddict1986 you may as well cut out the middle man, charter your own fishing boat and catch your own!

Skipjack just make sure you're taking lots of antioxidants and especially NAC, N-Acetyl-Cystene, here's why.

http://www.healingdaily.com/oral-chelation/N-acetyl-cysteine%20(NAC)-for-detoxification-what-it-is.htm

Nac is a sponge of heavy metals and mercury as well as many other things.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> "well i eat 42 cans per week.thats 6 a day.have allways eaten lots of tuna and nothing has ever been wrong with me"
> 
> Wow, now that's a lot of tuna, I'd be worried if you developed a hump on your back that started turning into a fin and started being chased by sharks!
> 
> ...


lol all i think about is the protien.its cheap and a good source of protien and good fats.i get the **** taken out of me by the missus alot for allways having tuna breath.but it does the job


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I love tuna, I always find the ones in oil taste better than the ones in "Spring water" Love all canned fish, sardines mackerel, pilchards and anchovies, all good i the ocean hood.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah I also used to suffer from that "Fish breath" nothing to do with eating fish...(Mumbles something about a cheap crackhead hooker down kings Cross).......Err lets change the subject.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hahahaha sounds like she needed a good bath


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

As did I with the help of a chemical clean up kit after being with her.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive eaten a couple of tins of tuna a day and have done for god knows how long.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Where do you find the best place to get cheap Tuna is supermarket own brand any good when the others aren't on offer?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Good question ad53ggz, yeah guys which brands do you get?


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

ive been eating 2 tins a day for the last 3 weeks  im still alive


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Sainsbury's own, tuna steaks in brine, bigger tin than John west and tastes so much nicer too imo


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Thestrict said:


> Sainsbury's own, tuna steaks in brine, bigger tin than John west and tastes so much nicer too imo


Yes because theres more salt in sainsburys own no doubt!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

> Sainsbury's own, tuna steaks in brine, bigger tin than John west and tastes so much nicer too imo


x2

Usually in spring water but brine is fine too.

Yes thats the thing with the sainsburys own tins they are 200g. Most other companies are 180/150g.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, matt1 I gave ya a "like" not for your comment but for your avatar which looks like your grappling with your wood in a "money shot" for a porn audition.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

and OP i wouldnt worry about it personally

Remember this is coming from the nanny state where playing conkers(sp?) is banned and singing bah bah black sheep is deemed racist, sure in extremely excessive amounts tuna could lead to some mild mercury poisoning, but i would think a can every other day or so is fine!


----------



## Thestrict (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably, but when facing mercury poisoning anyway.... Ha ha ha.

I drain the tin, then empty into a siv and rinse with fresh water. Odd I know, just dislike the taste of the freshwater/oil/no drain tins.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, matt1 I gave ya a "like" not for your comment but for your avatar which looks like your grappling with your wood in a "money shot" for a porn audition.


Thanks mate haha

I like your arrow on your head, brings out your eyes xx


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes it's my "punch here" tattoo!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> and OP i wouldnt worry about it personally
> 
> Remember this is coming from the nanny state where playing conkers(sp?) is banned and singing bah bah black sheep is deemed racist, sure in extremely excessive amounts tuna could lead to some mild mercury poisoning, but i would think a can every other day or so is fine!


Yeah everything apparently ives you cancer these days.

My ex insisted that oral sex gave you cancer....she wonders why i cheated on her.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> Where do you find the best place to get cheap Tuna is supermarket own brand any good when the others aren't on offer?


i get mine from the 99p shop lol..3 tins for a pound.cant beat it.dont taste that bad either,really easy to get down.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

3 for £1.00, wow, I sincerely hope it's tuna and not pangas for that price!

http://www.dietmindspirit.org/2008/01/30/why-you-shouldnt-eat-this-fish-pangas-pangasius-vietnamese-river-cobbler-white-catfish-gray-sole/


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> 3 for £1.00, wow, I sincerely hope it's tuna and not pangas for that price!
> 
> http://www.dietmindspirit.org/2008/01/30/why-you-shouldnt-eat-this-fish-pangas-pangasius-vietnamese-river-cobbler-white-catfish-gray-sole/


yeah im pretty sure its tuna.even taste better than that asda value rubbish to be honest.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ill give it a go if I ever see it as I've been getting princes 2.99 for 4 185gms, not the most economical and I've tried the cheaper stuff and it was all shredded and filled with water, putting that on a bap turned it into the same consistency as my bath sponge,lol.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

be warned thoe,some of the tuna verys in difrent 99p shops.stay away from the light bluish grey one that taste absolute rank.you want the dark blue it comes in packs of 3.i have no idea why it taste difrent thoe,as i thought it would be the same just in difrent labels.but i was was wrong lol.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The light blue ones probably are probably the off cuts found on the floor and scraped off the workers soles,lol, still some mixed peppers, hot sauce and mayo should soon sort out the gritty taste.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh for fvck sake.

You cant win with this eating game.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope not i have 2 a day minimum but try for 3... thats 15 cans a week lol, im fairly NEEEEKABOOOBA! normal


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

One tin a day is fine, two per day is above the recommended amount, I learned this whilst doing research on the subject a few years ago when I ended up with mercury poisoning.

I was eating 3-4 tins per day, after about a week or two I started to not feel quite right, my vision was affected and my digestion and sleep were far from normal. I couldn't figure out the cause until I looked into mercury poisoning from tuna consumption. I read quite a lot about the negative effect it can have on the human CNS in quantities in excess of one tin per day. I dropped the amount I was eating back to five tins per week and within a couple of days I was back to normal. I always have a tin before bed Monday to Friday.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> One tin a day is fine, two per day is above the recommended amount, I learned this whilst doing research on the subject a few years ago when I ended up with mercury poisoning.
> 
> I was eating 3-4 tins per day, after about a week or two I started to not feel quite right, my vision was affected and my digestion and sleep were far from normal. I couldn't figure out the cause until I looked into mercury poisoning from tuna consumption. I read quite a lot about the negative effect it can have on the human CNS in quantities in excess of one tin per day. I dropped the amount I was eating back to five tins per week and within a couple of days I was back to normal. I always have a tin before bed Monday to Friday.


I know ive also heard more than 2 a day is 'risky' but ive eaten 3 a day for months at a time with no ill effects which is why im not worried about myself personally, but still think people should be cautious, i seem to be fine but mabye it effects others differently and others who do like me may not be fine..


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i eat more fish than anything really.apart from my 6 tins of tuna a day,i would also have smoked haddock or tuna steaks if im not having my usual chicken,its either fish or chicken for my main meal.gotta love haddock thoe,cant get enough of the stuff.if i could eat that over tuna i would.but its bloody expensive.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

gymaddict1986 said:


> i eat more fish than anything really.apart from my 6 tins of tuna a day,i would also have smoked haddock or tuna steaks if im not having my usual chicken,its either fish or chicken for my main meal.gotta love haddock thoe,cant get enough of the stuff.if i could eat that over tuna i would.but its bloody expensive.


I wish i could eat more fish tbh but co-op only seems to have breaded fish lol, which is basically diced bad quality fish inside sh!tty carbs lol i have seen normal fish fish but its more expensive than chicken and has less protein :/


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

iceland do good deals mate.i get around 6 pieces of haddock for 4 quid.they do others to.i find the most expensive prawns.for the amount you get in a bag for the price its not even worth eating i dont think.unless you just buy to enjoy then fair enough.


----------

